# Change oil filter without draining oil?



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Just a quick one - on a R32 GTR is it possible to change the oil filter without draining the oil at all?

Oil has only just been changed to drive the car to the garage i'm working on it in so am a little reluctant to throw it away and spend another £x amount on oil or to drop it and risk it getting contaminated. Reason I ask is because i'm about to start fitting the external oil cooler bits I'm picking up at the min and if I can get away without draining the oil that'd be the easiest way 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

ye you can mate.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

as above. you will still lose a little oils from the filter location when you first take the filter off but not much :thumbsup:

Tib


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

If it was my car I'd prob drop the oil into a spotless container and then strain it before putting it back in, (pair of tights or somthing like that).
Just my thoughts. Else it's going to get very messy if your fitting an external oil cooler.
If it's just quickly whipping of a filter and fitting a new one you might be ok, (although the standard location is a bitch to get to easily). But fitting an external cooler is much bigger and more timely job.

Bob


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

i keep hearing people say the stock oil filter is a pain to get to.
your havin a laugh its a peace of cake, large pipe grips, lossen filter , spin off with hand and let it drop into a bucket. am i missing something are am i just blessed with small hands?
or is it you lot with hands like spades.

Tib


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Is your filter still under your plenum on the water cooled oil cooler Tib?
Small hands........













.........small gloves!!!

Bob


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah stock filter location, stock plenum.(theres another while i'm at it the plenum is a peace of cake to remove aswell but people allways seem to grumble about that to. must have small hands i can get the back bottom plenum bolts started by hand )

at some point in the near future i plan to fit a oil cooler and at the same time relocate the filter as the oil coller kit i'm looking at comes with the filter relocation kit with it. but there are a lot worse stock oil filters to get to compared to gtrs.

Tib


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Spot on just what I was hoping to hear thanks all 

Its actually removing the stock modine unit (I've got the water pipes bypassed anyway as was testing the stock modine jobbie) to then throw on a takeoff plate to where it comes off 

Would drain it into a container to then put back in but struggling to find a container to drop it into at the moment, already got 3 tubs of oil which I've not gotten around to getting rid of just yet :shy:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Try changing the oil filter on a Kia Carens Diesel, You will find anything after that is very easy


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Try changing the oil filter on a Kia Carens Diesel, You will find anything after that is very easy


I'll see that and raise you a Cinquecento with a turbo bolted on it - had to take the turbo off to change the oil filter as I didnt leave enough space to do it with the turbo in situ :chairshot


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Won't a load of oil piss out when you take off the filter?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Jup but shouldn't be more then halve a litre max


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to take my oil filter relocation thingy off to replace the seal.. its leaking and cant see it. Gay thing. One long weekend thing to do.


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

MrGT said:


> i keep hearing people say the stock oil filter is a pain to get to.Tib


Your sig shows an R33 GTR. (electric HICAS)
Try it on an R32 with the hydraulic HICAS solenoid bank mounted to the chassis rail adjacent to the oil filter.
Very squeezy.


----------

